# Space Marine Screenshots NEW!!



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Found this tonight!! :victory:

http://worthplaying.com/article/2011/4/20/news/80979/

Oh man this game looks so bad ass! Wishing it was coming out in June instead of August:ireful2:


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Ohh hell yeh!!!! i cant wait  Though ive heard a rumour its not being released for PC which is a real piss off if its true as i suck big time at shooters on my ps3


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

that looks badass


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Man, I can't wait till I can buy this on Steam. Now, if it was just the Space Wolves instead of the Super Smurfs.....


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ashmo said:


> Ohh hell yeh!!!! i cant wait  Though ive heard a rumour its not being released for PC which is a real piss off if its true as i suck big time at shooters on my ps3


At the time of the original announcement of the game it was going to be console only, however since then it has being confirmed on multiple occasions that the game will be on PC.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait to slaughter bloodletters with a thunderhammer


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, that does look pretty fun; I do kind of wish it was first-person view, though (my preferred look for shoot-em-ups, probably from too many years of Quake III). Maybe there'll be an option for that...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thunderhammer? Hell yea! This game is now on spot 1 of my "to buy" list!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good! Does my DP look like it came from this game? :laugh:


----------



## Tahiri (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got my June 2011 issue of PC Gamer today, and it has a two page hands on preview


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks atmospheric but where the hell is the rest of his Marine brothers. Space Marines don't act alone so this strikes me as a bollox gaming concept, regardless of how smooth it plays or how pretty it looks. I hate it when games companies piss about with canon so they can flog a cookie cutter format to console fan-boys.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

If they want a lone Marine hero it'll be easy enough to have him get seperated from his squad/company/whatever and have to fight on his own. I wouldn't get angry at the whole game for it.


----------



## Stopdrop&roll (Apr 18, 2011)

I do have to say im not holding out much hope for this (then again the only game im really after is the new Twisted Metal ). But saying that if theres a multiplayer (thats any good) i will proberly grab it.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> At the time of the original announcement of the game it was going to be console only, however since then it has being confirmed on multiple occasions that the game will be on PC.


now thats just made my day


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

They have said in interviews that you can only control 1 marine at a time but you will fight along side other squad members. We'll just have to wait and see. I don't think it will be an abomination like Ultramarines was.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder what graphics engine they are using for it. I can tell you the game is going to have some physics and collision issues from what I am seeing in the screenshots. The textures appears to be 2d pasted on 3d vs true 3d skins which is a disappointment. Also for a modern game the AA seems to be low as some of the weapons are showing rough edges. I also agree the over the shoulder FPS suck.

Looks like another product for Fanboys vs something to bring new people into the hobby.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

it really looks like they are finally gonna give 40k the justice it deserves in the video game world


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, with the exception of the DOW franchise (and even that got dull and repetitive quickly), all the attempts at making a good 40k video game have fallen far below expectations - that said, I was quite partial to Final Liberation back in the day.

A good quality first person shooter would be a nice change but unless it is going to be a team based game it will always fly against the squad concept of 40K armies. Of course there are ways around this that could make for a very interesting game. 

Perhaps a FPS game could be based around a character such as a Rogue Trader or an Eldar Exile or maybe even an Assassin. These characters would work much better because they are essentially loners so you don't have to worry about acting independently. This is another reason that Fire Warrior was such a dismal game - aside from the appalling graphics, poor gameplay and complete ineffectiveness of the weaponry (how many shots to kill a Imperial Guard Officer? :laugh.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I also agree the over the shoulder FPS suck.


an over the shoulder fps is impossible, because then it is not First person. i think this will be better in third person, because of the close combat elements, which are incredibly difficult to do in first person games. 
As for the rough edges, i am going to guess that the final render has not been completed, or else this game has been rushed. however, it looks fairly promising.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming out in August it is likely they are still in early closed beta which does mean room for graphics improvement.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> Looks atmospheric but where the hell is the rest of his Marine brothers. Space Marines don't act alone so this strikes me as a bollox gaming concept, regardless of how smooth it plays or how pretty it looks. I hate it when games companies piss about with canon so they can flog a cookie cutter format to console fan-boys.


Space Marines have been deployed alone in fluff. Read more.

Brothers of the Snake is a good example of a single marine being sent to defend an entire planet. Though, in this game, he won't be alone.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah I heard about this game along time ago and it has been in the works for quite along time. It was one of the reasons I got a x box 360 until the game never came out and I sold off my x box.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

If you can take Terminator armour with lightning claws.....Im going to be having me a good time!


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Me thinks the main charactor is based on Matt Ward - the ultra smurf


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

any news on multi-player?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait to do th Suicide diving with the jump pack


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the picture of the assault marine falling in the sky is probably my favorite of the set.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

deathnote said:


> any news on multi-player?


 Multi-player will be in but Relic is not going to say anymore about it untill E3 2011 maybe.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

deathnote said:


> any news on multi-player?


From what i here they have gone all out and come up with some really innovating ideas from multi player, firstly you and your mate will need an army of men that they call "miniatures" and a book called "rules" using these you will be able to enjoy multiplayer, you can have more than just two players you can invite other players to join your "game" but they will need to purchase there own "miniatures" to play, future expansions are planned called "club" play and mostly develops the social interaction parts of multiplayer and another expansion is called "store player" its a lot like the club player option but smells funky and develops your "whiney child" skills and is alot more money to play.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> From what i here they have gone all out and come up with some really innovating ideas from multi player, firstly you and your mate will need an army of men that they call "miniatures" and a book called "rules" using these you will be able to enjoy multiplayer, you can have more than just two players you can invite other players to join your "game" but they will need to purchase there own "miniatures" to play, future expansions are planned called "club" play and mostly develops the social interaction parts of multiplayer and another expansion is called "store player" its a lot like the club player option but smells funky and develops your "whiney child" skills and is alot more money to play.


:sarcastichand: *snigger*


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks bits made me laugh


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This game looks even better everytime I see more updates of it.

Fantastic, it's going to be a great gaming year! :biggrin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to agree, this game looks like its going to be very good.


----------



## Siah (Apr 30, 2011)

The trailers show 3rd person views. The graphics look good, but I see no mention of squad mates or any other playable companions. Only Captain Titus (the protagonist) and his large array of weaponry as he battles through swarms of Orcs, Chaos Marines and some 'insidious' foes.

I'm keeping my eyes on youtube for possible gameplay vids, they'll show more.

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------

